# Los Angeles



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 24, 2013)

First, it's difficult to believe that in the 2+ years of this subforum nobody's yet begun an L.A. topic.

Here's a Los Angeles Times guide to Union Station and its neighborhood. There's a story, a brief video, a timeline of the station's history, and probably most helpful for new arrivals an interactive map of places to eat and things to do near Union Station. Most are walking distance or one stop away by light rail; at most a short cab ride (taxis are always right out front). Clicking on listed places yields short descriptions, photos, telephone numbers, and directions as well as pinpointing locations on the map.

Postcards From the West: Union Station -- http://www.latimes.com/travel/la-tr-postcards-from-the-west-union-station-20131121-dto,0,87377.htmlstory#axzz2lbxNPajC


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 24, 2013)

:hi: Good Job Patrick! I'm Shocked also that No-one had done LA!!!!


----------



## Gary (Nov 26, 2013)

Long ago, and far away, I purchased tickets at the concourse when it was still operated by Amtrak. They have spruced the station up some. Phillipe's the Original is very close and a must see in LA. The pie is very good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

The LAX Flywaway Bus provides non-stop service from Union Station to all airport terinals 24/7. Service operates every 20-60 minutes. Travel time is 30-40 min. using the express lanes on the freeways.


----------



## LAXtraveler (May 17, 2014)

This is sort of a trip report, but I want to contribute on how you can can get around in LA.

I am here in LA on a trip, but I found a free day to explore. I always wanted to get as much metro "rail" in, in a day, so that's what I did (and putting in an Amtrak segment along the way). Notice that I've quoted "rail" because silver and orange lines ain't rail. I'm staying near LAX (the airport), so my "home" station is green line LAX station. Here it goes

Leg 1 - Green Line

Green line from LAX to Harbor Freeway station. To transfer to Silver line.

Leg 2- Silver Line

Silver line is a bus (like Boston, come to think of it). It's fast when no traffic, but costs more than usual rail fare, and not too comfortable (and cannot really have luggage as this is basically a city bus). I wanted to transfer to Red line. I had an option of transferring at the 7th St Metro Center or Union Station. I opted for the 7th St. Transfer was super easy (the Metro Center station right at the Silver bus stop).

Leg 3 - Red Line

Boarded at the 7th. Went all the way to North Hollywood. Intended to transfer to Orange line. Again, the transfer at North Hollywood was super easy. Many people on the train, most got off at Hollywood stops and Universal Studio (tourist-y places).

Leg 4 - Orange Line

Another bus. Wanted to go to Chatsworth. Bus lane all the way, so no traffic. Wondered why they didn't convert it to light rail, or trolley. Train ride is so much better.

Leg 5 - Amtrak Pac Surf Liner

Now an Amtrak! I actually was ticketed for later time the same day, but the conductor accepted it without a blink of an eye. So if I can contribute anything, here it goes: yes, *you can buy an unreserved ticket for a later time and use it on an earlier train the same day*. Got off at LAX (union station).

Leg 6 - Red/Purple Line

On the way back, I wanted to go with a different route. Specifically Blue to Green transfer. But to do so, you must first take the Red line or the bus to 7th St Metro Center. So I just hopped on the first train to the 7th St.

Leg 7 - Blue Line

Boarded at the 7th St. Went to Willowbrook station to transfer to Green line. The rumors are true that people are always trying to sell you stuff  . It's actually not too bad, but it does have a bad rep.

Leg 8 - Green Line

Willowbrook to LAX. Final leg.

There you have it. The cost: $13.50 AAA Amtrak fare CWT-LAX, plus just $5 Metro day pass. That's it!!  Could have been lower if I wanted to take Metro bus/rail instead of Amtrak, or just take the Metrolink, but I wanted to get some rail points for my trouble (and cash in on Double Days).

Of course, during my stop at the Union Station, I went to Philippe.

Another place you can get to with Metro Rail: Langer's Deli. Red line to MacArthur Park. Not the greatest neighborhood, but I like the food. Some called it better than even NY delis (them's a fighting words, I know).

Also, you can hit all of Chinatown, Little Tokyo and Koreatown, all within the reach of Metro Rail. Chinatown (old original one) is practically next to Union Station. Little Tokyo is one stop away from LAUPT (red/purple line). Koreatown is along the Purple line (any stop with "Wilshire" on its name). Some of the most excellent foods in all locations!

Oh, I guess I could have also used LAX Flyaway as above poster mentioned, but then where the fun?


----------



## LAXtraveler (May 17, 2014)

Almost forgot. Another gem not far from the Union Station is the Grand Central Market. Right across the street from Angel's Flight. Two stops from Union Station (Pershing Sq). If nothing else, the restaurants form this place are cheap! I find the quality to be pretty good as well.


----------



## joolsstone (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, that's a good find, thanks! Hope it's ok to ask a few quick Qs here?

We get into LA on the Sunset at 6am. First time visitors. Want to avoid an extra hotel night if poss. Any suggestions for where to go / what to do at that time of day when prob still waking up?

We are not much bothered about ticking off all the sights and realise it's a big, spread out city that's not the best place to discover on foot and we don't drive. Is there a good bus tour that takes in Hollywood / Santa Monica etc?

Also we plan to stay downtown, as we've only got 1 night in LA, so any suggestions for reasonable hotels that are at least convenient for Union Station (affordable taxi or simple bus journey away etc) and in reliably safe areas? Have heard that areas in donwtown can vary a lot.

I was thinking of the Mexican market area near Olvera, are there any decent hotels round there, or Little Tokyo / Chiantown maybe? Or are we better sticking to the historical core / financial district?

Sorry for the bombard, and thanks! 

Jools


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2014)

Boy are you in luck! Just across the street from Union Station is the Metro Plaza, a clean, reasonable, friendly hotel well liked by rail fans! Google it up and if you like it book it!

Just a couple of blocks away I'd the Famous "Pilippe,the Original" Wonderful breakfasts, inventor of French dip sandwiches ( the Lamb is outstanding!) and Deli food! Google this one up too, you'll like it!

Olvera Street and Chinatown surround Union Station !( Chinatown was moved to build Union Station in the 1930s!)

As for Hollywood, the Red Line Subway runs from Union Station to Hollywood and Vine St. It also makes stops Downtown @ Pershing Square on the way, definitely worth a look around! ( in the daylight is best,lots of strange night life out in the dark!)

Union Station itself is Beautiful and the New Metro Lounge is available to Sleeping Car and Business Class passengers as an Oasis and Luggage storage place for those ticketed that are coming and going on Amtrak!


----------



## calwatch (Sep 11, 2014)

Chinatown has a Best Western and higher end hotels are in Little Tokyo. Use Tripadvisor or Yelp to get general perspectives of quality; however Metro Plaza Hotel is general considered a good value, but not on the level of a big chain hotel.


----------



## leemell (Sep 11, 2014)

LAXtraveler said:


> Also, you can hit all of Chinatown, Little Tokyo and Koreatown, all within the reach of Metro Rail. Chinatown (old original one) is practically next to Union Station. Little Tokyo is one stop away from LAUPT (red/purple line). Koreatown is along the Purple line (any stop with "Wilshire" on its name). Some of the most excellent foods in all locations!



One minor nit --- the official name for the station is Los Angeles Union Station --- LAUS. The owners changed the name to match what every one called it a several years ago.


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 11, 2014)

The Station -- LAUS -- totally what train station (and bus, and metro and and airport (Flyaway bus)

The courtyard alone is worth a rave or two. And Phillipes nearby.

Been there twice from old mid-america --

It's not Grand Central - no oysters - but -- this station is really really classic, and really really a place to lay over if you want to.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 11, 2014)

Long-term parking is available at the "East Portal" of the station by the Patsaouras Transit Plaza ...underground and relatively secure for $6 per day.

Pretty hard to better than that! We use it for our long-distance trips.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 14, 2014)

And just a short walk away from Union Station is the famous _*City Hall*_ that everyone knows from movies and right by there is _*Parker Center*_ which served as LAPD HQ from 1954 until 2009. If you watched more than a couple episodes of _*Dragnet*_ you know that place as well!


----------



## joolsstone (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I love this forum, everyone's so helpful!  I'll def check out Philippe's and the Metro Lounge.


----------



## shelzp (Sep 15, 2014)

joolsstone said:


> Thanks everyone! I love this forum, everyone's so helpful!  I'll def check out Philippe's and the Metro Lounge.


I haven't taken bus tours of the city since I live here but I do see different ones picking people up in Hollywood at Graumann's Theater which is super easy to get to from LAUS. You take the LA Redline Subway which originates at LAUS and get off at the Hollywood/Highland stop and you're right there. I think there are Grayline tours and Hop On Hop Off types among others. (I am letting you know that getting to Hollywood is easy!!)


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 15, 2014)

Don't overlook the Dash buses that scoot around downtown - 50 cents last time I was there. http://www.ladottransit.com/dash/ At least 1 line stops at Union Station.

I have gotten the Miyako in Japantown a couple of times on Priceline under $100 - quite a few cuts above the Metroplaza or whatever it's called.

The RBT on Wiltshire whisks you to Santa Monica and Venice Beach. A ride on the gold line to Pasadena is fun.

Experiencela.com has been very helpful to me - check it out!


----------



## JayPea (Sep 15, 2014)

I and my uncle took a tour last year through LA City tours and they picked us up and dropped us off at our hotel. We stayed at the Metro Plaza.


----------



## NorthShore (Sep 17, 2014)

For food (lunch especially), visit St. Vincent's Court in the historic downtown area.


----------



## tp49 (Sep 17, 2014)

I like the Grand Central Market downtown near Pershing Square on the Red Line and at the base of the Angel's Flight as a place to get lunch. Good number of food stalls with a number of cuisine types represented. My particular favorite is the papusas stand.


----------



## joolsstone (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks y'all! We went with the Omni in the end. A bit above our budget, but hey. They run a shuttle and it does look very lovely. Not read a abd review yet. Keep those tips a-coming guys!

Anyone know if there's a tour bus that takes you to Warners Studio from / near downtown? My good lady really wants to see the Giomore Girls set, and no I'm not joking! lol


----------



## cirdan (Oct 9, 2014)

Is there anything especially worth seeing or doing in the immediate vicinity of LAX? What's the area like? Or should one head straight for the destinations mentioned upthread?


----------



## Alice (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, kind of, on the same side of LA but not immediate vicinity, look at a map. The Automobile Driving Museum in El Segundo takes the cars out and gives people rides every Sunday afternoon. They operate like a normal car museum the rest of the week. The guy who started it likes Packards and he or his son is often around for a fun talk. Even when they are not having a special event, other Packard owners will often bring their project cars by to talk cars with anyone they can snag. They are very near a Metro stop. The museum is in a commercial area that is pretty abandoned on weekends, the reason that is a good time to take out the cars.

If you do any wandering around, the old section of El Segundo (near the refinery) is pretty interesting and has some good places to eat/drink. Old Town Music Hall shows old movies and has concerts, especially ragtime. The owner retired from the film industry a long time ago and still plays the organ, although he doesn't have the stamina he used to so no more silent double features. The newer section of El Segundo is blocks and blocks of boring chains and subdivisions. All of it is safe to walk, at least I've never felt uncomfortable.


----------



## trainman74 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've heard good things about the Flight Path Learning Center (in the Imperial Terminal at LAX) as well.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm going to be in Los Angeles in December. Don't know how many days I'll be staying yet. I'm not a beach person but I like some good scenery. I'm strictly running no-car so I have to be able to access it by transit.

I thought maybe one option would be going to Pacific Palisades on the 2 and then to Malibu on the 534. Or maybe I should go south to Palos Verdes, San Pedro, Long Beach, etc. Or maybe ride the Gold Line to Pasadena. Or Metrolink Antelope Valley Line? Or 761 Sepulveda? Or Venice Canals? 90/91 Foothill?

I'm very confused. So many options! And suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Alice (Dec 20, 2014)

The New York Times travel section has a fairly detailed article with many good ideas:

"Los Angeles, as a Pedestrian" by Stephanie Rosenbloom, Dec 19, 2014


----------



## calwatch (Dec 20, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I'm going to be in Los Angeles in December. Don't know how many days I'll be staying yet. I'm not a beach person but I like some good scenery. I'm strictly running no-car so I have to be able to access it by transit.
> 
> I thought maybe one option would be going to Pacific Palisades on the 2 and then to Malibu on the 534. Or maybe I should go south to Palos Verdes, San Pedro, Long Beach, etc. Or maybe ride the Gold Line to Pasadena. Or Metrolink Antelope Valley Line? Or 761 Sepulveda? Or Venice Canals? 90/91 Foothill?
> 
> I'm very confused. So many options! And suggestions? Thanks.


Try some of the routes to Griffith Park (the 96 and the Observatory Shuttle), Baldwin Hills (217 and the Baldwin Hills Link shuttle from the Expo Line), Antelope Valley Line through the rural Santa Clara River Valley, and the 234/734 to Getty Center.


----------



## Bjartmarr (Jan 26, 2015)

If you are hungry and have a layover of at least an hour at LAUS, consider walking up the street a few blocks to Chinatown.

Good choices are Little Jewel (authentic New Orleans food, $10-15); Buu Dien (vietnamese sandwiches, $3, great to take with you on the train); and Yum Cha (dim sum, $1-2, also great to take on the train). All three of these are within a block of each other, so you can mix and match.

I was underwhelmed by Phillippes. Mushy beef on soggy bread. I think it's one of those things -- like Tito's and Tommy's -- where the best part is remembering your dad taking you there when you were seven years old.


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks to the RailPAC newsletter for this gem. It is a book review of "Loving L.A. The Low Carbon Way" by Grace Moremen and Jacqueline Chase.

Includes a link to the book's website with sample pages and also mentions a couple of other resources for things to see in LA and how to get there car-free. ($15 paperback Amazon)

Here is where the bookstore photo was taken.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 6, 2016)

LA Union Station Jan 23 ...

There's A Wine Fest With Food Trucks And Music Heading To Union Stationhttp://laist.com/2016/01/05/uncorked_wine_fest_union_station.php


----------



## NW cannonball (May 21, 2016)

Phillipe's delivers says LA times Philippes delivers

For the many of you who have posted that Phillipe's is a must-visit food place near LAUS.

The LA times article doesn't specify the delivery charge to LAUS, but it might be a good way to try the Famous French Dip between trains


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jan 8, 2017)

They have great apple pie too.


----------



## JRR (Nov 23, 2017)

Has anyone done a “hop on hop off” tour? We are schedule to be in LA one day ( coming in on #3 SWC), before transiting the Panama Canal on the way back to south Florida (Ft Lauderdale), and after reading all the suggestions, wondering if we should just forget the HOHO and try some of the suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## flitcraft (Jan 26, 2018)

There are great walking tours of the downtown LA area run by knowledgeable staff at a very reasonable price. We've taken their Old And New LA Downtown and their Chinatown and Japantown tours. Here's the link www.dtlawalkingtours.com/.

To be honest, there's enough to see and do in the immediate area of the station that I wouldn't bother with the HOHO bus tours if you only have one day. (And I am generally a fan of them as a quick orientation to a town). LA is pretty spread out, so the HOHO sights are less condensed than in a typical HOHO tour.

Olvera st (directly across from LAUS) is touristy, sure, but the stalls are photogenic (and we bought a frilly Mexican dress and fancy fan for our 4 year old granddaughter that she absolutely loved!). There are several Mexican restaurants there that are just what you'd imagine they are, but to my mind, the can't miss eat there is the Mr Churro stand, where you can get freshly made churros that will spoil you forever. They also do a pretty mean breakfast burrito. Olvera St is the site of the oldest non-native settlement in LA, and the oldest surviving house still stands and can be visited--it's filled with period furniture and accessories.


MOCA and the Broad Museum are in the neighborhood, too, if you enjoy modern art. The Broad is free (yay!) but you have to book in advance (boo!) by logging onto their website on the first day of the month before you plan to visit. There's also a standby line, I believe. Honestly, I always mean to go there when I'm traveling through Union Station but I forget to get tickets in advance, and at this point in my life, I'm not standing in line for much of anything.

Want a great and unobstructed view of the downtown area? Head for the free observation deck at the iconic City Hall Building. Open normal business hours.

Also, no railfan will want to miss the Angel's Flight funicular, adjacent to the Grand Central Market. It touts itself as the world's shortest railway, and it's finally running again.


----------



## JRR (Jan 26, 2018)

Well, even though our trip by train across county was cancelled due to the derailment and we had to fly to LA we did have a good time and had a couple of extra days.

We took the red line from downtown to the Santa Monica Pier. That was fun and there is lots to do and see!

Then we used our hop on hop off ticket to see the city. We took the various different buses and saw a good part of the city and all the usual Hollywood etc sights.

We stayed downtown and walked over to Union Station where we would have come in. Enjoyed the Station and then walked across the way to El Pueblo area, the original settlement of LA. Fun stalls and Mexican food. It ‘‘twas a Sunday and a fiesta was in progress with dancing etc.

Lots to do and see in LA without question. Riding the subway/light rail was easy, full of sights, and cheap - $.35 non prime for seniors and $.75 prime after buying a $1.00 card.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## trainman74 (Jan 27, 2018)

JRR said:


> We took the red line from downtown to the Santa Monica Pier. That was fun and there is lots to do and see!


Just want to clarify for future readers of this thread that it's the _Expo_ Line (light blue on the map) that goes from downtown to Santa Monica.


----------



## JRR (Jan 27, 2018)

Correct: I forgot that we had transferred from the Red Line to the Light Blue line. Thanks for correcting.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## KleShreen (Feb 20, 2018)

Curious what people's thoughts were who have taken the Coast Starlight in to LA. I'll be arriving in LA later at night on the CS, and am trying to figure out the best way to go about travel/lodging for that evening. We want to rent a car, but the rental car stations will be closed by the time we get there. I know we can go to LAX and get a car there (that's where we'll be returning it as well a few days later) on the Flyaway bus after we arrive at the station. But if there are things close to the train station to do the next day, it might make more sense to get a hotel right near the station and go rent a car at the station in the morning. Does anyone know if there are 24-hour car rentals in/near the train station?


----------



## JRR (Feb 21, 2018)

If you are getting I later at night, you could stay at the Doubletree, and get a rental car I The morning.

Union Station is dry walkable but I wouldn’t do it at night.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Dec 15, 2018)

What are some good breakfast places in LA that's worth going out of my way for? I know of Philippe's, but I'm wondering if/where there's better or awesome places in the LA area (that I can preferably reach by public transport). Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 15, 2018)

How about "The Pantry" at 9th and Figueroa. A few blocks from the Metro Red/Purple Line 7th Street/Metro Center station.

Owned by former LA mayor Richard Riordan. Depending on time of day, be prepared for a line out the door on the sidewalk. Bring a good appetite!

https://www.yelp.com/biz/original-pantry-cafe-los-angeles


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 15, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> How about "The Pantry" at 9th and Figueroa. A few blocks from the Metro Red/Purple Line 7th Street/Metro Center station.
> 
> Owned by former LA mayor Richard Riordan. Depending on time of day, be prepared for a line out the door on the sidewalk. Bring a good appetite!
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/original-pantry-cafe-los-angeles


Damn it, you beat me to it! That place is insanely good. It's a relatively simple menu that doesn't have a ton of options, but there still definitely is something for everyone, and everything is just rustic and delicious. Get their Sourdough French Toast!


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 17, 2018)

Here's a good list of L.A. breakfast places, although some of them don't have very good public transit options. The previously mentioned Original Pantry, and Russell's in Pasadena (which is near the Gold Line) are definitely transit-friendly -- if something else looks good to you, we can try to help you get there.


----------



## Pittsford Mills (Nov 14, 2019)

Traveling to LA in the Spring of 2020. Will be arriving on Coast Starlight late in the evening (10:00 PM). Looking for recommendations on hotels for an overnight stay near LA Union Station. Thanks.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 14, 2019)

Bjartmarr said:


> I was underwhelmed by Phillippes. Mushy beef on soggy bread. I think it's one of those things -- like Tito's and Tommy's -- where the best part is remembering your dad taking you there when you were seven years old.


I realize you're probably long gone but I still wanted to thank you for this refreshing bit of honesty.



Pittsford Mills said:


> Traveling to LA in the Spring of 2020. Will be arriving on Coast Starlight late in the evening (10:00 PM). Looking for recommendations on hotels for an overnight stay near LA Union Station. Thanks.


I've recommended the Miyako Hotel in the past. It's nothing fancy but it gets the job done. For many years you could book a major chain hotel at LAX for $50-75 plus tax through the opaque booking sites, but they're all double or triple that range now.


----------



## Palmland (Nov 14, 2019)

On our recent trip we tried the Western Imperial Brewing company in LAX.

We stopped in for a beer and glass of wine before our Amtrak train. They did a fabulous job restoring this room. A great place, but...$14 for a glass of wine, really? Despite the many tables and pleasant booths in the large room, you get all drinks and food from the bartender, who did not appear to be a happy camper. But I could handle that as we were enjoying the great ambience and cozy booth. Then I stepped out to get some pretzels for our train.

When I returned the hostess would not let me enter with a bag of pretzels (that seemed to be her only job). My wife gulped the remainder of her wine and we left. We had planned to eat dinner there. Never again. But we did have an inexpensive and delicious dinner at Cafe Crepe just off the main waiting room. And, yes, Traxx is back in business in a small area. Next time we’ll plan on going there.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 14, 2019)

Palmland said:


> On our recent trip we tried the Western Imperial Brewing company in LAX.
> 
> We stopped in for a beer and glass of wine before our Amtrak train. They did a fabulous job restoring this room. A great place, but...$14 for a glass of wine, really? Despite the many tables and pleasant booths in the large room, you get all drinks and food from the bartender, who did not appear to be a happy camper. But I could handle that as we were enjoying the great ambience and cozy booth. Then I stepped out to get some pretzels for our train.
> 
> When I returned the hostess would not let me enter with a bag of pretzels (that seemed to be her only job). My wife gulped the remainder of her wine and we left. We had planned to eat dinner there. Never again. But we did have an inexpensive and delicious dinner at Cafe Crepe just off the main waiting room. And, yes, Traxx is back in business in a small area. Next time we’ll plan on going there.


I had lunch at Western Imperial Brewing at LAX in December 2018 and was quite pleased with my beer, fish tacos, the ambiance and the bartender.


----------



## Palmland (Nov 14, 2019)

Glad you had a positive experience, Penny. Thanks for the recommendation, maybe we’ll try again next trip.

But, I think this shows that a good customer service experience is as important as the quality of the food, drink, lodging, or transportation provided. Reminds me of inconsistent experiences on Amtrak many have encountered. But from recent travels I do think Amtrak employees seem to be doing a more consistently good job. 

Surprising the hostess at the Brewery didn’t check our back pack for hidden snacks. I was so annoyed we also didn’t return for a late evening cocktail in the Superliner lounge before boarding the Sunset, something I had been looking forward to.


----------



## Asher (Nov 16, 2019)

Bjartmarr said:


> If you are hungry and have a layover of at least an hour at LAUS, consider walking up the street a few blocks to Chinatown.
> 
> I was underwhelmed by Phillippes. Mushy beef on soggy bread. I think it's one of those things -- like Tito's and Tommy's -- where the best part is remembering your dad taking you there when you were seven years old.


I have to agree about Phillippes soggy French dips and Tito's on Washington Place in Culver City.
Johnies Patio, is on Sepulveda and has great Pastrami and Corn Beef sandwiches though.

Pearland wrote. When I returned the hostess would not let me enter with a bag of pretzels (that seemed to be her only job). My wife gulped the remainder of her wine and we left.
That's pathetic! One way to ruin an evening.


----------



## Gary Behling (Nov 16, 2019)

Pittsford Mills said:


> Traveling to LA in the Spring of 2020. Will be arriving on Coast Starlight late in the evening (10:00 PM). Looking for recommendations on hotels for an overnight stay near LA Union Station. Thanks.


I know the exact place to stay ----The Metro Plaza only 2.5 blocks away, at 711 N. Main St. It's about $130 per night and directly across the street from a string of really nice Mexican Restaurants on Olvera St. with my favorite being Casa LaGolondrina. W-17 Olvera St. 1.5 blocks from Hotel. Don't even think about any other Hotels. This is the one. Then, the next morning, you can rent your car at the train station if you stay extra days. If just an overnight stay, you can easily walk back to the station or a cab ride will be super cheap


----------



## cirdan (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm planning to do LA in March or April with two friends.

Can anybody help with the following?

My friends are quite into Art Deco and other architecture and such and I was wondering

- are there any guided tours specifically doing Union Station?
- I gather the LA City Hall is also an interesting building. Tripadvisor says you can go up onto the roof. but is any other part of the building open to the public? Are there tours? What do you get to see?
- can you visit the Walt Disney Concert Hall without actually going to a concert?
- Is the cathedral worth doing?


----------



## pekcolt (Jan 14, 2020)

There is a fantastic architecture tour given by the LA Conservancy. In about two hours of walking through a lot of downtown we got a great overview of the growth of Los Angeles and quick looks at many architecturally significant buildings. Very knowledgeable guide. I highly recommend this! Other tours are available as well.

Laconservancy.org
Walking tours.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 14, 2020)

pekcolt said:


> There is a fantastic architecture tour given by the LA Conservancy. In about two hours of walking through a lot of downtown we got a great overview of the growth of Los Angeles and quick looks at many architecturally significant buildings. Very knowledgeable guide. I highly recommend this! Other tours are available as well.
> 
> Laconservancy.org
> Walking tours.


We took this tour and it's a good one! Downtown LA has lots of old fascinating buildings, many of which are being re-purposed.


----------



## trainman74 (Jan 14, 2020)

cirdan said:


> - are there any guided tours specifically doing Union Station?



There is a free guided tour once a month: link here. I believe it's the second Sunday of each month -- they still have last year's dates listed.



> - I gather the LA City Hall is also an interesting building. Tripadvisor says you can go up onto the roof. but is any other part of the building open to the public? Are there tours? What do you get to see?



Looks like they do free guided tours on weekday mornings, if you email in advance to request a time: link here.



> - can you visit the Walt Disney Concert Hall without actually going to a concert?



They have free guided and self-guided tours available almost every day: link here

I can't speak to the cathedral, but for architecture buffs in downtown L.A., I'd also recommend the Central Library, which has a free guided tour every day (except holidays when the library is closed): link here


----------



## Asher (Jan 15, 2020)

The Roosevelt Hotel across the street from the Grauman Chinese Theater is a interesting place that Is worth a look.


----------



## Maglev (Sep 26, 2020)

Twice while on layovers in LA, I have stayed at the Westin Bonaventure. It's about a $15 cab ride to Union Station. I paid extra for an upper floor room with a view--some of the other rooms' views are restricted, and your window might be looking into a glass elevator. The cafe in the lobby on the "lake" is decent. I did not try their lounge on the 34th floor, but it looks beautiful.

View from my room:




Telephoto view:




Lobby:




View from elevator (there are 16 elevators)




Exterior view:




Don't know why this is showing up and can't get rid of it:


----------

